# Temporary Cat Fostering needed



## Barbara Feliciani (May 31, 2018)

Hello!

My brilliant cat needs a home for a few months.
Her name is Sharzad, she is 8, she likes to play and catch things, purrs like there's no tomorrow, never cried for food but if you keep feeding her she will keep eating. She is used to flats with gardens and flats with no gardens, she never ran away but enjoys sun bathing and checking out what's going on.

We're in London and would love to find someone in London.

Sharzad is very good-natured, perfect for someone who enjoys cuddle sessions and independence equally - as in, you don't want a cat who sleeps on your head

I will provide her food, her litter and she'll come checked up.

This is quite urgent so every little helps.

Thanks so much!

Barbara


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Barbara Feliciani and welcome 

As all the members of this forum have their own cats (many of us have several cats) it would be good to say whether your cat is used to regular contact with other cats and if she gets on well with them generally.


----------



## lauren karly (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi Guys, 
Baiscally my friend has three cats two of them are brothers, there are 3 boys.

They have been brought up together and house trained , they have never been out door cats. 
Due to personal reasons my freind is having to leave her home and find somewhere new to live , however where she can temporaily home herself she is unable to take her beloved cats with her. 
She absolutley adores these cats but she physically cannot afford the costs of shelters and catteries that are local as well as saving for a new home.
The cats are absolutley beautiful and are very freindly and well kept. She would be so greatful if someone could home them temporaly together until she can find a new place to live where they can live with her also. 
She is willing to pay for there food , and medical bills if required at any point during the temp homing. 

We have contacted the cats protection and our local vets however they can only offer services where the cats are adopted permenantly and she cannot stand to see them go to another home. 

This girl has no family and these cats are her life, which is why i am reaching out for support from anyone who could possibly house these cats for a short while. 

Thank you.


----------

